# Just don't eat



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*Egyptians, short on food, are told to eat less*

Egypt’s government is recommending that Egyptians avoid overeating in order to cope with rising food prices and chronic household shortages, according to local media reports.

Egyptians, short on food, are told to eat less


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

or "Let them eat cake", and see what happened to her


----------



## SunshineBarley (Jun 24, 2011)

Do they not think that some of them are skinny enough - I feel sorry for them though but that is a whole different thread


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Once again the poor have to suffer..
I was in gourmet this morning and it was packed.the rich seem not to be affected by the shortages..


----------



## SunshineBarley (Jun 24, 2011)

I know I live in the Disneyland of Egypt known as Hurghada, but to see people suffer is heartbreaking - and not only the people but the animals suffer as well


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Indeed it is and sadly the mindset of a lot of people is.. I am suffering so you will to and they then take it out on animals.. and yes I can generalise as I am involved in helping to run an animal charity, it beggars belief what I see. Animal cruelty is a world wide problem but here it seems to be socially acceptable to be cruel to animals including a good few vets!


----------

